# Lightweight Toyhauler



## grizzly (Jun 3, 2012)

1/2-Ton Towable Toyhauler

https://www.ksl.com/index.php?nid=218&ad=39025875&cat=436

Grizzly


----------



## grizzly (Jun 3, 2012)

Price reduced $600. Plus I included Equal-i-zer Weight Distributing Hitch with 4-Point Sway Control ($519 at etrailer.com).

https://www.ksl.com/index.php?nid=218&ad=39052233&cat=436


Grizzly


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

Says ad not found, sold?


----------



## grizzly (Jun 3, 2012)

**** PRICE REDUCED $3,000 ****

https://www.ksl.com/?nid=218&ad=39063836&cat=436&lpid=&search=&ad_cid=1


----------



## Don K (Mar 27, 2016)

Dang nice trailer


----------



## grizzly (Jun 3, 2012)

Updated Ad...

https://www.ksl.com/index.php?nid=218&ad=39095158&cat=436


----------



## grizzly (Jun 3, 2012)

SOLD. Thanks Todd.


----------

